# Sudwala Question



## Travel4Fun (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

I have a friend who wants to buy my Sudwala Red Holiday week - with two banked weeks available. We have not been using it as much as we anticipated due to Work schedules. Any idea about owner transfer fees? She has asked me and I emalied Niky but so far no response. - thanks in advance!


----------



## jerseyboy (Jun 14, 2007)

I dont know about Sudwala, but the transfer at Durban Sands for a white week is 550 ZAR about $75.


----------



## Art4th (Jun 14, 2007)

I recently sold one of my Sudwala weeks and the resort transfer fee was about $75 (depending on current exchange rate). Niky and Leonie handled everything and made the process very easy.

Art


----------



## Travel4Fun (Jun 15, 2007)

*Red Holiday Week - Current Price?*



jerseyboy said:


> I dont know about Sudwala, but the transfer at Durban Sands for a white week is 550 ZAR about $75.




Thanks Jersey Boy and Art - any idea what a Red Holiday week would be going for? I have seen white week prices but no red Holiday weeks. 
Thanks! :whoopie: 

Got Niky's email - you are both correct and thanks again!


----------

